# Blonde Joke



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2009)

During a recent password audit, it was found that a blonde was using the following password: "MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofy"

When asked why such a big password, she said that she was complying with the rule that all passwords had to be at least 8 characters long.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Good one! 

Why did the blond run into the building?


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Why did the blond run into the building?



Because it was glass and Sarah thought it was the automatic opening door?

 That was mean!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the blond run into the building?
> ...



hahahahaha! Close so very close! "Because she (not me!) wasn't looking where she was going.

A blond and a brunette jumps off a building. Who hits the ground first?


----------



## Mark Hettler (Oct 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...



Jumps off? Does that mean they're the same person?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Mark Hettler said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



Yes, now which half gets there first


----------



## louis_jp (Oct 9, 2009)

The blonde floats down slower because of all the air in her head.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

louis_jp said:


> The blonde floats down slower because of all the air in her head.



Ha! Close but no cigar. The blond bc she has to stop for directions.

There was a blond driving down a country road when she saw another blond sitting in a boat which was in a field. She pulled over, got out of her car, and yelled out to the blond in the boat, "It's blonds like you who give us a bad name! If I knew how to swim, I'd come out there and smack you!"


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

hahahaha!


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

10 blondes in a circle were arrested........for starting a dope ring.

-----Added 10/9/2009 at 05:08:22 EST-----



Mark Hettler said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



No, they had a blonde grammar teacher.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> 10 blondes in a circle were arrested........for starting a dope ring.
> 
> -----Added 10/9/2009 at 05:08:22 EST-----
> 
> ...



Hey! I resemble that remark! Why is everyone so mean on PB?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > 10 blondes in a circle were arrested........for starting a dope ring.
> ...



A confession: guess what my hair color was before it became calico???

They banned witch hunting so we have to take out our frustrations somehow.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...



A flaming shot of scotch....are blondes allowed to attempt that without a fire engine present???


----------



## Herald (Oct 9, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> During a recent password audit, it was found that a blonde was using the following password: "MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofy"
> 
> When asked why such a big password, she said that she was complying with the rule that all passwords had to be at least 8 characters long.



My wife is blonde. Dare I tell her that joke?


----------



## Herald (Oct 9, 2009)

What do you call a Blonde at the bottom of a pool?

An air pocket.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



Oh, yeah! And I could out drink you in scotch any day of the week! 

-----Added 10/9/2009 at 05:30:37 EST-----



Herald said:


> What do you call a Blonde at the bottom of a pool?
> 
> An air pocket.





-----Added 10/9/2009 at 05:31:33 EST-----

What do you call a blond in a coffin? A dyed blond


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...



If you're buyin', I'm tryin' ( no cheap stuff  )


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



We buy our own.....how are we going to do this....over skype?


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 9, 2009)

A group of blondes was driving a pickup truck over a bridge, their brakes went out, and they went into the river. The two in the cab were able to get out, swam to the surface, and survived, but the two riding in the truck bed drowned. Why?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> A group of blondes was driving a pickup truck over a bridge, their brakes went out, and they went into the river. The two in the cab were able to get out, swam to the surface, and survived, but the two riding in the truck bed drowned. Why?



They couldn't find the door or they couldn't find the window handles to roll down the windows?


----------



## Gord (Oct 9, 2009)

Herald said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > During a recent password audit, it was found that a blonde was using the following password: "MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofy"
> ...


Not if you don't know her password !


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > A group of blondes was driving a pickup truck over a bridge, their brakes went out, and they went into the river. The two in the cab were able to get out, swam to the surface, and survived, but the two riding in the truck bed drowned. Why?
> ...



Close. The ones in the cab were able to roll down the windows. The ones in the bed died while trying to get the tailgate down.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...



We must meet at a neutral place between NJ & WI which has copious quantities of White Castles (for a primer) and Dewars (or better.. I have no objections to Glenlivet or Pinch etc) and there must be 1) an impartial arbitrator (such as my blonde wife who read this over my shoulder) and a designated driver (for both of us). 2) At least 2 PB referees to validate we are drinking Scotch and not some rotgut imposture. 

Maybe we can have a Friday night smackdown... Rich & Sarah vs the Highlander.....winner takes all....


----------



## Curt (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



All what?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

Curt said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > OPC'n said:
> ...



The tab for the smackdown & slyders


----------



## Skyler (Oct 9, 2009)

Ohio's between NJ and WI...

And there's White Castles around here.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you volunteering to stage the MAIN EVENT??


----------



## Skyler (Oct 9, 2009)

No, I'm just suggesting a location.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

Skyler said:


> No, I'm just suggesting a location.



OK, I'll let you off the hook for now.....this fight needs a promoter....I hope Larry King isn't reading this thread..

Sarah must be @ work or in training, so let's give it a rest for tonight.......BREAKFAST BRAWL !!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

no sarah ain't at work or training. sarah took a nap. we could do it in the comfort of our own homes and just skype it.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> no sarah ain't at work or training. sarah took a nap. we could do it in the comfort of our own homes and just skype it.



What would be the rules of moderation????


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> OPC'n said:
> 
> 
> > no sarah ain't at work or training. sarah took a nap. we could do it in the comfort of our own homes and just skype it.
> ...



oh, now you're looking to be moderate in all things, eh? Getting cold feet?  Yep, I crack myself up all the time! I'll leave the ideas of bossing to you.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

Since I've been part of contract negotiations since May ( and it has really been fruitless...yes, I'm a union rep), let's agree on a ""fifth"" to dissolve all grievances and promote the ratification of mutual well-being and a good night's sleep. My wife is still not on PB, but I hope she will agree with the 1689 (or WCF) soon.

If this is cold feet....let's switch to Maker's Mark ...yum.

White Castles and Bourbon.....sounds like a top ten hit on a college radio stations !!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Since I've been part of contract negotiations since May ( and it has really been fruitless...yes, I'm a union rep), let's agree on a ""fifth"" to dissolve all grievances and promote the ratification of mutual well-being and a good night's sleep. My wife is still not on PB, but I hope she will agree with the 1689 (or WCF) soon.
> 
> If this is cold feet....let's switch to Maker's Mark ...yum.
> 
> White Castles and Bourbon.....sounds like a top ten hit on a college radios station !!!!



went and got me some culvers ice cream.... i'm happy


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Since I've been part of contract negotiations since May ( and it has really been fruitless...yes, I'm a union rep), let's agree on a ""fifth"" to dissolve all grievances and promote the ratification of mutual well-being and a good night's sleep. My wife is still not on PB, but I hope she will agree with the 1689 (or WCF) soon.
> ...



Is that on the menu???? Wow, I'm falling behind. I hope not LEFT BEHIND


----------



## Casey (Oct 9, 2009)

How do you drown a blond?

.

.

.

Place a scratch-n-sniff at the bottom of a pool.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

How do you drive a blonde crazy?

Put them in a round room and tell them there is an answer to all their questions in the corner.


----------



## DeoOpt (Oct 9, 2009)

Two blondes were driving down the road.
The blonde driving looks at her friend in the passenger seat and asks her to see if her blinker is working. So the blonde looks out the window and says, ''Yes. No. Yes. No.''

-----Added 10/9/2009 at 10:46:42 EST-----

There was a blonde, and a man from another country at a bar, and the man said, "My country was the first from space," and at that time a red head came up, she said, " My country was the first to go to the moon."
Then the blonde said," Oh yeah well I am gunna go to the sun!" The red head said, " Stupid you can't go to the sun it is too hot." Then the blonde replied, " That is why I'm going at night!"


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

DeoOpt said:


> Two blondes were driving down the road.
> The blonde driving looks at her friend in the passenger seat and asks her to see if her blinker is working. So the blonde looks out the window and says, ''Yes. No. Yes. No.''
> 
> -----Added 10/9/2009 at 10:46:42 EST-----
> ...



Oi !!!

-----Added 10/9/2009 at 10:56:29 EST-----

How do you keep a blonde in suspense??


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 10, 2009)

What do you call an intelligent blonde?

-----Added 10/10/2009 at 12:53:51 EST-----

A labrador


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 10, 2009)

Eoghan said:


> What do you call an intelligent blonde?
> 
> -----Added 10/10/2009 at 12:53:51 EST-----
> 
> A labrador



naw! a golden retriever is more like it!


----------



## jambo (Oct 10, 2009)

Two blondes meet in a New York bar and get talking.

"Is that an Irish accent you have?" asks the first.
"To be sure it is" says the second.
"Great to meet another person from the old home country. What part of Ireland would you be from?"
"Dublin"
"Thats amazing. Imagine two Dubs meeting in this bar. What part of Dublin would you be from?"
"Finglass, quite near the airport"
"Really. Well would you believe it, I'm from Finglass myself. What road did you live on"
"I lived on Great Northern Street"
"Great Northern Street!? I just can't believe this. That was the very street I lived on. Now don't tell me you went to Our Lady of the Holy Rosary School too."
"Why yes thats exactly where I went."
"What a small world this is. What was your teacher called?"
"Sister Teresa"
"This is just mind blowing, all these coincidences."
At that the bar man turns to another regular and says "It's going to be a long night ahead. The O'Neil twins are back in again."


----------

